# Socal TUG Luncheon/GTG - 1/16 or 1/17 2010



## UWSurfer (Nov 14, 2009)

Applegirl and I have said to each other several times, we should hold a SoCal TUG get-together and have explored between ourselves potential dates and locations.

We were thinking given the large geography which makes up SoCal that nothing will be particularly convenient for everyone (or anyone for that matter).   That said, we are speculating that a restaurant in or near Anaheim is within a 90 minute drive for most here in the region and of course offers many opportunities for places to see over a weekend should some want to use the opportunity to make an extended stay.

We'd like to propose an informal SoCal luncheon in the Anaheim area the weekend of January 16th or 17th around noon.    

If we build it, will you come?


----------



## NWL (Nov 14, 2009)

If folks who do not live in SoCal, but will be in SoCal during that time are eligible, then I vote for Jan. 30 or 31.   

Cheers!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 14, 2009)

I would suggest not Martin Luther King Day weekend as more people may be out of town. 
Liz


----------



## applegirl (Nov 14, 2009)

oooooh, that's Martin Luther King weekend?   Didn't know that.  

Do many people go out of town that weekend?  Steve, what do you think?  Liz, I sure hope you can go.  Maybe we could commute together if we all agree on a date!

Janna


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 15, 2009)

MLK Day is the third Monday in January. I would like to go and see people. Lately, having some severe neck and headache problems, but hopefully, they will resolve by then.
Liz


----------



## daisy23 (Nov 15, 2009)

*great idea*

Glad to hear about this - would love to attend a Tuggers get together in SoCal.  I am fine most weekends in January - no travel plans until Jan. 31.  

So, Sunday Jan. 31 is out for us, and also not on Sunday Jan. 24 --- any other day in Jan. is fine for now.  Also, if you are looking for a vote between Jan. 16 and 17, Sunday Jan 17 is better for us.  

Re: the MLK weekend - see what our posters say about these dates.  I know people often travel on this weekend, but go with the poll of the interested Tuggers; maybe that weekend is okay for them.

The great thing would be to set the date pretty soon - always easier to mark the calendar as soon as possible.  Thanks again for thinking of this - I really hope to make it, and DH would enjoy it too.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 15, 2009)

*SoCal TUG Meeting*



UWSurfer said:


> Applegirl and I have said to each other several times, we should hold a SoCal TUG get-together and have explored between ourselves potential dates and locations.
> 
> We were thinking given the large geography which makes up SoCal that nothing will be particularly convenient for everyone (or anyone for that matter).   That said, we are speculating that a restaurant in or near Anaheim is within a 90 minute drive for most here in the region and of course offers many opportunities for places to see over a weekend should some want to use the opportunity to make an extended stay.
> 
> ...



Cathyb would be interested  -- would prefer Saturday dates (any in Jan.) as the traffic from San Diego to Anaheim and return is horrendous on Sundays with 'normal'  people just doing their own weekend travel and coming home.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't know if we will go away for MLK weekend, but it is a possibility. Otherwise, any weekend is fine. Maybe the beach near Anaheim, Newport or Huntington.
Liz


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 15, 2009)

The dates selected were the one weekend neither Jana or I had conflicts with.  

If more can come on a different date, I'm sure we'd be open to it but Jana or I may not make it ourselves.  

Sounds like we have a split so far between Sat & Sun.  Personally I'm better off with Sunday, but lets see where this goes.


----------



## applegirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Since Steve and I (but mostly Steve) are organizing this, I say let's go with the dates we can both make it!  I have no preference over Saturday verses Sunday, so if Sunday works better for most, inlcuding Steve, let's go for Sunday.  That's just my vote!

I hope many can make it.  This would be lots of fun!

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## applegirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Steve,

So you think we should move this thread to the Western forum?  I was hoping to get more responses than we have so far.  Just wondering.

I know we have a lot of So Cal TUGgers out there!

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 16, 2009)

Sure...not that I know how to do that.

Oh Moderator?   Can you help us?


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Sure...not that I know how to do that.
> 
> Oh Moderator?   Can you help us?



Your wish is my command.  At least in this one instance.   

Steve


----------



## sandesurf (Nov 17, 2009)

Aloha! Not sure I can get hubby to part from his cars on the weekend, but this sounds like fun to me. Count me in!  :whoopie: 
Elena


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 17, 2009)

We would like to meet other TUGgers in this area but we won't be here.  If the meeting is successful, which it should be, there will be others.   

I would post it under the chain developers too because they may not read all the other threads.  JMHO.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to miss it ... we'll be in Orlando.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 23, 2009)

iconnections said:


> I would post it under the chain developers too because they may not read all the other threads.



The most read thread on TUG is the TUG Lounge.  That's where we post the NorCal TUG luncheons.  Everyone seems to find it there right away.


----------



## short (Nov 23, 2009)

*I'll be in Newport Beach*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I would suggest not Martin Luther King Day weekend as more people may be out of town.
> Liz



I'm from So Cal but I will be in Newport Beach that weekend.  20 min drive instead of 90 min drive. 

But late Jan. is OK also.

Short


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 25, 2009)

Let's try this a different way:

Jana and I have different work and vacation schedules which chews some large holes in our timeline to hold this, hence the weekend suggested.

Assuming the location is agreeable to most, would more people be able to attend a weekend date in May?  June?   July?     Tell us what works for you and we'll narrow down a day most can make.


----------



## daisy23 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jan. 16 or 17 is fine with me.  Long time to wait until May or June........schedules, and life, change so much.   I am looking forward to a Tugger get together.  How about one in Jan., and one in May or June?

By the way, thank you to you and Janna for getting the idea and putting this together.  I appreciate your work on this.

One more thought - will this thread get more attention in the TUG Lounge?   Until this thread got moved here, I never looked at this forum.....sorry, just didn't know about it.   We may have more frequent readers with the TUG Lounge, and I also liked the suggestion of putting the thread (cross posting?) in the major timeshare forums as well, if possible.  Maybe that cross posting should wait until a date is fixed......tough to get this nailed down, isn't it? 

Wendy


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 25, 2009)

bigrick said:


> The most read thread on TUG is the TUG Lounge.  That's where we post the NorCal TUG luncheons.  Everyone seems to find it there right away.


I had no idea that the Lounge is the most read thread on TUG and I am curious what date will be picked for the meeting.   I saw that May, June and July were mentioned too.  How about a poll for each month and see what date has the most votes and go from there?

Has the Southern California group ever had a TUG meeting before?  I don't recall it or missed the thread in the TUG Lounge.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, Southern California has had Tug get togethers before. I was at one about 7 years ago in Carlsbad, where I met a let of great Tuggers. There was another one that I went to and don't remember so well and some I have missed. Hasn't been one for a long time, though.
Liz


----------



## applegirl (Nov 26, 2009)

These kinds of things are hard to please everyone, so I think that we need to choose a date and just go for it.  Not everyone will be able to attend, regardless of when we plan it.  But so far, I am disappointed with the low number of people we have heard from that want/can go on the weekend of January 16/17.

Steve, you are being very nice to want to accomodate as many people as possible.  But if we stick with our date, we will likely have a nice number of TUGgers who are able to go.  Maybe for many it's a little early to commit to a luncheon?!    I think we should just stick with the dates we have and make the best of it.  That's my vote anyway.  I'll be thrilled to meet any TUGgers who are able to attend!

Cheers,
Janna


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 27, 2009)

*SoCal TUG meeting*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Yes, Southern California has had Tug get togethers before. I was at one about 7 years ago in Carlsbad, where I met a let of great Tuggers. There was another one that I went to and don't remember so well and some I have missed. Hasn't been one for a long time, though.
> Liz


Yes, Liz -- I was at 2-3 of those Carlsbad area ones -- it was Glass Lady that organized a few.  She now owns a Glass shop in Oceanside and hasn't really been active on TUG lately.  I think you and I have met (and will be at Kona Hawaiian the same week in 2010, hope we meet again  )


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 27, 2009)

Right, I remember her and her husband Ron. But her name is at the tip of my tongue. I do hope to see you again at Kona Hawaiian.
Liz


----------



## sandesurf (Nov 27, 2009)

applegirl said:


> These kinds of things are hard to please everyone, so I think that we need to choose a date and just go for it.  Not everyone will be able to attend, regardless of when we plan it.  But so far, I am disappointed with the low number of people we have heard from that want/can go on the weekend of January 16/17.
> 
> Steve, you are being very nice to want to accomodate as many people as possible.  But if we stick with our date, we will likely have a nice number of TUGgers who are able to go.  Maybe for many it's a little early to commit to a luncheon?!    I think we should just stick with the dates we have and make the best of it.  That's my vote anyway.  I'll be thrilled to meet any TUGgers who are able to attend!
> 
> ...




I agree. Pick a date, and those who will want to, will plan around it. 
Thanks for doing this!  
Elena


----------



## ricoba (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know if I can come or not, but I am in agreement, just pick a date that works for the organizers and if we can make it we will.  You can't pick a date that will be agreeable to everyone.  So since you are organizing the affair, pick the date that is best for you.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 28, 2009)

Well it sounds like we have a consensus to pick a date and move forward, so without looking at who said which of the two dates worked better, I'm selecting Sunday, January 17th, 2010 at noon for our get together in a pending location in Anaheim within a mile or two of Disneyland.

Save the date, mark your calendars and look forward to putting faces to names.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with just picking a date. We don't know what our schedule will be as we don't plan that far ahead.


----------



## Fisch (Nov 29, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Well it sounds like we have a consensus to pick a date and move forward, so without looking at who said which of the two dates worked better, I'm selecting Sunday, January 17th, 2010 at noon for our get together in a pending location in Anaheim within a mile or two of Disneyland.
> 
> Save the date, mark your calendars and look forward to putting faces to names.



I will be in Anaheim that day(NAMM Convention final day).  If it's close enough to the convention center I'll sneak out for lunch
Al


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 29, 2009)

It sounds like fun, and I'm so glad you thought of it.  Also glad that you decided to just pick a date.  I had visions of miles of debates over which date would be best for whoever. If we're able, we'll be there.  Jean


----------



## rhonda (Nov 29, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Right, I remember her and her husband Ron. But her name is at the tip of my tongue.


Are you thinking of 'Dee'?


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 3, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> It sounds like fun, and I'm so glad you thought of it.  Also glad that you decided to just pick a date.  I had visions of miles of debates over which date would be best for whoever. If we're able, we'll be there.  Jean



An announcment & RSVP request is now in the TUG Lounge where we'll continue the planning and arrangements.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111393


----------

